# Jackpot!!!



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

21 resorts, no black out dates. fully transferable! gotta love my girlfriend


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice! A Gold Pass. :thumbsup: I see maybe three of those a season.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

daysailer1 said:


> Nice! A Gold Pass. :thumbsup: I see maybe three of those a season.


ya i got lucky, her dad gets a pretty good discount on them. I still had to get the 3 mtn pass though cuz it doesnt cover key or breck you'd think for the price it would be every mtn


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

It used to cover them but Vail Resorts decided it didn't want to be part of the Colorado Ski Country organization anymore. Vail Resorts would rather market itself by itself.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

daysailer1 said:


> It used to cover them but Vail Resorts decided it didn't want to be part of the Colorado Ski Country organization anymore. Vail Resorts would rather market itself by itself.


ya that part sucks, it does however cover abasin which is neat, even though i have the 3 mtn pass already:thumbsdown: When i went up to Mary jane last week the girl running the express lift didnt think it was a real pass at first until the other lifty explained to her what it was.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

I had one of those back in the day. 05 I believe.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

jonnydanger said:


> I had one of those back in the day. 05 I believe.


was that the colorado ski country one?


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

stunterguy said:


> ya that part sucks, it does however cover abasin which is neat, even though i have the 3 mtn pass already:thumbsdown: When i went up to Mary jane last week the girl running the express lift didnt think it was a real pass at first until the other lifty explained to her what it was.


Sorry about that. Lotsa new people this season. Takes them time to learn everything. Hey, I might have actually seen you last week. I was chatting away with a liftie (I think Gemini) when a guy came up wearing one. I think I even said "Ooooh, Gold Pass".


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

stunterguy said:


> was that the colorado ski country one?


I forget. The shop I worked for in Summit had one there and I had a friend in town that I wanted to impress so he let me take it out for a spin. I felt like a God. We went to a liquor store and tried to buy beer using it. The woman behind the counter obviously didn't understand the power of it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

daysailer1 said:


> Sorry about that. Lotsa new people this season. Takes them time to learn everything. Hey, I might have actually seen you last week. I was chatting away with a liftie (I think Gemini) when a guy came up wearing one. I think I even said "Ooooh, Gold Pass".


ya dude that was totally me!! me and my girl both had one. you were at the base of mary jane right? the express lift right by the lodge? It was a sunday, the REALLY REALLY cold day with no sun out. weird how small of a world it is huh? I actually remember u saying that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

jonnydanger said:


> I forget. The shop I worked for in Summit had one there and I had a friend in town that I wanted to impress so he let me take it out for a spin. I felt like a God. We went to a liquor store and tried to buy beer using it. The woman behind the counter obviously didn't understand the power of it.


obviously she didnt!! i was wearing mine in the lodge having a beer and had some little kid just staring at me for 15 mins before he asked me if I was a pro boarder


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

That was it! My memory is getting bad about location. It's all good.:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

daysailer1 said:


> That was it! My memory is getting bad about location. It's all good.:laugh:


weird. small world huh? that was the coldest day that ive been up so far. I feel bad almost cuz i know im not going to get to go to all 21 resorts I can use it at even though I'd really like to. stupid work


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

It's a small world. I run into people under similar circumstances every now and then. Over at the Jane last weekend I ran into a guy from where I lived 20 years ago. It's not a big metroplex either. I went up a lift last season with a guy who was driving up Berthoud Pass the year before and got knocked off it by an avalanche. He just out of the blue said to everyone on the lift "guess what happened to me a year ago?". I quickly said "you got your car knocked off Berthoud Pass by an avalanche". He was stunned and said "that's it!" He told us exactly what happened. They were still all excited about skiing at Winter Park when the TV crew interviewed them about about it. Gary DeFrange our COO was impressed with their excitement about Winter Park so he gave them all free season passes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

daysailer1 said:


> Gary DeFrange our COO was impressed with their excitement about Winter Park so he gave them all free season passes.


thats some awesome shit right there


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

stunterguy said:


> thats some awesome shit right there


I have to admire the guy and his family. They went through this and they were still talking about coming back to Winter Park to ski - no hesitation when asked by the TV crew. They were in the white car that was upside down (not shown in CAIC report). They had to kick the windshield outta their car to get out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

someone was telling me back in like 78-81 they had "lifetime passes" for sale. anyone hear of this?


----------

